

Fix Hacker News word breaks - Stratoscope

You may have noticed that word breaks are messed up on Hacker News today. This new CSS style in https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;news.css is what&#x27;s causing the problem:<p><pre><code>  .comment { font-family:Verdana; font-size:  9pt; word-break: break-all; }
</code></pre>
Hopefully this style will be removed soon, but in the meantime, here is a quick fix:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;userstyles.org&#x2F;styles&#x2F;96360&#x2F;fix-hacker-news-word-breaks
======
robg
_Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If you
want to say something to us, please send it to info@ycombinator.com._

[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Stratoscope
I'm familiar with those guidelines, and I did send an email to
info@ycombinator.com. Sorry I forgot to mention that in the post.

The purpose of this post was not to notify the HN team about the problem, but
to give HN readers a quick and easy way to work around the problem temporarily
with the userstyle.

------
cheeaun
I've mentioned this issue here
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/48](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/48)

------
kogir
Whoops.

~~~
Stratoscope
Happens to the best of us!

And I see you've fixed it already - fast work, thanks! :-)

